# Maximale Temperatur für Goldfische



## Wolle_Franken (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo mal wieder,

nachdem ich schon einiges durchsucht habe und die Regeltemperatur für Goldfische gefunden habe, wollte ich einmal nachfragen, ab wann es für meine Fischi´s gefährlich wird.

Habe durch meinen hochliegenden Pflanzenfilter eine relativ hohe Temperatur im Gartenteich - (24° an der Oberfläche 19° in 1m Tiefe).

Gehen die Fische wieder auf den Grund zurück, wenn es ihnen oben zu warm wird? Sorry, habe da keine Ahnung und will auch keine Laichen im Garten haben.

Danke schon einmal an alle, die antworten!

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maximale Temperatur für Goldfische*

Hallo

um 30° ist Schluss ! 

hier ein Link



wenn der Teich nährstoffbelastet ist dann schon eher 
wegen Sauerstoffmangels .


und niemand sollte überhaupt solche Grenzen ausloten

Die Tiere schalten nicht ab und aus

sie leiden längst vorher 

sie sind gestresst ..
werden geschädigt..
die Schwächsten sterben eher ...


Um der Frage vorzubeugen . :? 
Ausströmsteine und alles was das Wasser 
zusätzlich mit warmer atmosphärischer Luft verbindet 
(Bachläufe , Fontänen usw.)
schaden mehr als sie nützen

bei geringem Wasservolumen kann es sein dass man z.B. beschatten muss..


----------



## Conny (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maximale Temperatur für Goldfische*

Hallo Wolfgang,

bei unseren Fischen ist __ Wassersalat sehr beliebt als Schattenspender, zur Nahrungssuche und als Spielball. 
Ganz nebenbei kannst Du damit noch überschüssige Nährstoffe aus dem Teich fischen, wenn er zu sehr wuchert.


----------



## Wolle_Franken (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Maximale Temperatur für Goldfische*

Hallo Conny und Karsten,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bleibt eine Frage aber immer noch offen. In der Tiefe hat das Wasser unter 20°. Auch heute noch einmal gemesen. Ziehen sich die Fischa dahin zurück?
@Conny: Den __ Wassersalat werde ich mir morgen besorgen (Danke).

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------

